# Autosport Show 2012



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi all was at the Show on Thursday ... a few pictures.. Had a play with Topaz Adjust 5.... some will like em some will not..
#1








[/URL] IMG_8963 by cmwimaging, on Flickr[/IMG]
#2








[/URL] IMG_8961 by cmwimaging, on Flickr[/IMG]

#3







[/URL] IMG_9041 by cmwimaging, on Flickr[/IMG]

There were some ladies at the Show too :thumb:








[/URL] Maxxis Babes @ Autosport Show 2012 by cmwimaging, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

not a fan of AMG personally.. 

but the rest of the pics :argie:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Nice pics really like the last one not sure why?:doublesho


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

is it the volkswagen that makes you like it mitch?

cue the "is there a wolkswagen in that pic" (I missed it first 12 times round aswell lol)


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

well I am a fan....of Vdubs I mean:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nice save


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Nice selection mate


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Usual perfect quality Chris, I use Topaz Details as a plug-in and love it too!!!!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

That VW looks lots of fun


----------



## Toomer (Nov 6, 2010)

Nice shots!


----------

